# PC Starts But The Screen Remains Black



## DeadSleep (Feb 28, 2017)

Hello Everyone !
I have this problem with my laptop, when i turn it on everything seems to work (i hear the fan, the HDD and the LED are on) except the screen, it remains completely black (no backlight or anything) (no POST beeps as well).
It doesn't happen all the time (about 40% of the time). At first, it was doing it only when i wake it up from Sleep, then it started doing it even in cold boot (not even the Toshiba logo shows up, nothing).

To get it working again, i shut it off, pull the battery out and hold press the power button for 1min (works 40% of the time) And/Or i remove the RAM and place it in the other slot (works 70%).

The Fixs i tried are : - Updated all the drivers
- Ran Chkdsk and SFC and it's all ok
- Updated the BIOS
- Formated my Windows 10 partition and made a clean install.
None of these worked 
PS : I have a toshiba Satellite L50-B-11G / windows 10
Can anyone please help ?
Thanks in advance !


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Hi and welcome to TSG.

Does it still happen if you leave the battery out and power it with just the charger ?

Please check underneath the laptop for the full model details (should be something like L50-b-xyz) and include that in your reply.


----------



## DeadSleep (Feb 28, 2017)

Thank you for your reply !
Yes it still does it when powered with charger alone or the battery alone or even both at the same time, it doesn't make any difference :/
Btw, my laptop has a non-removable battery, it has two screws that i undo for the purposes i said earlier.
My laptop is a Toshiba Satellite L50-B-11G


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Please check underneath the laptop for the full model details (should be something like L50-b-xyz) and include that in your reply.





> My laptop is a Toshiba Satellite L50-B-11G


*Toshiba Satellite L50-B-11G (PSKT8E-009003EN) Laptop*
It originally came with Windows 8.1 64-bit.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Shine a flashlight onto the screen to see if there is a faint image.

Also connect an external monitor to the laptop and see if you get a display on it.


----------



## DeadSleep (Feb 28, 2017)

Thank you gentlemen for your replies !
I just flashed it, but the screen seems completely off,
i already connected it to an external monitor and it works just fine.
Today i replaced the RAM with my brother's laptop's to test, but it doesn't seem to work, same problem.
any other clues ?


----------

